# June Acquisitions



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FedEx dropped these on my doorstep this morning, Persol 3028-S:


Folded:


Very excited about these. I've wanted 714's ever since I first saw them, but unfortunately the roundness of the frames just didn't work for me at all (regardless of frame size). These are essentially the 714 with a more squared frame, similar to a Wayfarer (which has been my only pair of non-sport sunglasses for the past 6 years or so).


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

^ I really like those OF. I've tried on the 714's in the past and had the same concerns about the round frames. I may have to take a closer look at these next time I'm in the market for a new pair of sunglasses.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> ^ I really like those OF. I've tried on the 714's in the past and had the same concerns about the round frames. I may have to take a closer look at these next time I'm in the market for a new pair of sunglasses.


Thanks! Definitely take a look at them, I've worn them all day and I'm convinced they're squared 714's. I'm very happy with them- they look much dressier with a suit than my beat-up Wayfarers


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Another Barbour tweed cap and another Barbour wool scarf


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Amazon brought these to my doorstep today:
Columbia swim trunks (not neccicarily trad)
Tabac Shaving Stick- two firsts for me- first shaving stick and first try at Tabac, we'll see how it goes
I finally got some Wigwams-these are the super 60 cotton ones. I like the look of Huskies more, but they would only see a few months use here.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Not that I need another blazer, but this took my fancy. :biggrin:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Ke


CornoUltimo said:


> Amazon brought these to my doorstep today:
> Columbia swim trunks (not neccicarily trad)
> Tabac Shaving Stick- two firsts for me- first shaving stick and first try at Tabac, we'll see how it goes
> I finally got some Wigwams-these are the super 60 cotton ones. I like the look of Huskies more, but they would only see a few months use here.


I bought another pair of Backcast II shorts over the weekend myself.....for my son. They are great...we both own a couple pairs.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

g3org3y said:


> Not that I need another blazer, but this took my fancy. :biggrin:


And this is Trad how...?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

CornoUltimo said:


> Amazon brought these to my doorstep today:
> Columbia swim trunks (not neccicarily trad)
> Tabac Shaving Stick- two firsts for me- first shaving stick and first try at Tabac, we'll see how it goes
> I finally got some Wigwams-these are the super 60 cotton ones. I like the look of Huskies more, but they would only see a few months use here.


I like the shorts- I've come close to buying some of those on several occasions


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> And this is Trad how...?


Be gracious. This is a community. We can appreciate Trads' acquisitions without demanding they all be Trad acquisitions.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I like the shorts- I've come close to buying some of those on several occasions


I recommend the "Steel" color.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

CornoUltimo said:


> Amazon brought these to my doorstep today:
> Columbia swim trunks (not neccicarily trad)
> Tabac Shaving Stick- two firsts for me- first shaving stick and first try at Tabac, we'll see how it goes
> I finally got some Wigwams-these are the super 60 cotton ones. I like the look of Huskies more, but they would only see a few months use here.


I am a big fan of Tabac. I have the shave soap (not stick) and it is very easy to use and provides slick, great protection. It is thirsty more so than other tallow soaps I have used. The smell is a YMMV but I think its fine. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Be gracious. This is a community. We can appreciate Trads' acquisitions without demanding they all be Trad acquisitions.


There seems to be more non-Trad acquisitions creeping into the "new acquisitions" threads. Hence the question.

The more appropriate place for non-Trad items would be the Fashion Forum.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Yesterday was just a day of sweet deals for me, and I'm pretty sure getting sweet deals is Trad.

I found a guy in Austin that had bought a brand new 2016 Range Rover, drove it to a shop and had new wheels and tires put on, so he put the OEM wheels and tires on craigslist for 550, I offered 400, and he accepted. The wheels aren't my favorite, but for the price I won't complain, they will work just fine on my 07 replacing the ones that my wife has scuffed up real nicely on curbs.

I was really worried about fitting all 4 tires in the back of my mid size car, but figured I would fit two in the trunk and two in the back seat, I panicked pretty good when I put the first one in the trunk and knew there was not enough room for a 2nd. I was able to fit 3 across the backseat. I was amazed by that.









On my way back from Austin I decided to stop at the Premium Outlets, and walked out with a new piece of luggage from BB. I am pretty sure this is made for 346, and was never a main store option, but I got the hanging bag for 75% off due to it being the last/display model.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> There seems to be more non-Trad acquisitions creeping into the "new acquisitions" threads. Hence the question.
> 
> The more appropriate place for non-Trad items would be the Fashion Forum.


As I said, this is a community, made up of folks who generally share a more-or-less Trad sensibility. There's nothing wrong with people making this forum their online hangout, even if the discussion occasionally strays beyond the bounds of Trad clothing.

There's nothing particularly trad about music, girlfriends, or buy-it-for-life items, yet those are some of the most persistent and popular threads on here. Not to mention the perennial "Traddest [dog/car/house/etc.]" threads that pop up every few months.

I haven't darkened the door of the Fashion forum in years, and I'd guess the same is probably true of many here. It is a strange, strange place.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Don't know if this'll meet Gamma's standards, but I traded a guy at SF for these Wolverine 1000 Mile boots:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> On my way back from Austin I decided to stop at the Premium Outlets, and walked out with a new piece of luggage from BB. I am pretty sure this is made for 346, and was never a main store option, but I got the hanging bag for 75% off due to it being the last/display model.


Did you hit the San Marcos or Cypress outlets? Im at the Cypress ones pretty regularly.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

San Marcos, we will actually be getting one in November, I'm going to try and get a part time job at that one.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A few more of you trad chaps contributing to the fashion forum would be a welcome treat. Mike and gamma and a few others, to their credit, stray across the boundary but all of you should. Despite the niche trads occupy there is no doubt that your WAYWT thread is richer and your appreciation of garments is commenably keen.



Orgetorix said:


> As I said, this is a community, made up of folks who generally share a more-or-less Trad sensibility. There's nothing wrong with people making this forum their online hangout, even if the discussion occasionally strays beyond the bounds of Trad clothing.
> 
> There's nothing particularly trad about music, girlfriends, or buy-it-for-life items, yet those are some of the most persistent and popular threads on here. Not to mention the perennial "Traddest [dog/car/house/etc.]" threads that pop up every few months.
> 
> I haven't darkened the door of the Fashion forum in years, and I'd guess the same is probably true of many here. It is a strange, strange place.


----------



## hoosier1 (May 26, 2016)

Picked up my new eyeglasses today: Olivers People, Riley model, semi-matte color. I was turned onto Olivers People by this forum and found these at a local eyeglasses shop. Riley fit my face great and I'm already loving them.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

hoosier1 said:


> Picked up my new eyeglasses today: Olivers People, Riley model, semi-matte color. I was turned onto Olivers People by this forum and found these at a local eyeglasses shop. Riley fit my face great and I'm already loving them.


The Rileys are great. Glad to see another OP convert here. I wear the Larrabee frames, but have been a longtime fan of many of their models and a general proponent of the brand. Well done!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Don't know if this'll meet Gamma's standards, but I traded a guy at SF for these Wolverine 1000 Mile boots:


Those are almost as good as the Range Rover wheels.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

hoosier1 said:


> Picked up my new eyeglasses today: Olivers People, Riley model, semi-matte color. I was turned onto Olivers People by this forum and found these at a local eyeglasses shop. Riley fit my face great and I'm already loving them.


Very nice! I love my Fairmonts, I'm solidly an OP convert (and, with my recent sunglasses aquisition, a Persol convert as well).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got a pair of "Howling Turquoise" Patagonia Baggies (5" inseam) in the mail. Not trad, but I'm excited about them.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Dmontez said:


> Yesterday was just a day of sweet deals for me, and I'm pretty sure getting sweet deals is Trad.
> 
> I found a guy in Austin that had bought a brand new 2016 Range Rover, drove it to a shop and had new wheels and tires put on, so he put the OEM wheels and tires on craigslist for 550, I offered 400, and he accepted. The wheels aren't my favorite, but for the price I won't complain, they will work just fine on my 07 replacing the ones that my wife has scuffed up real nicely on curbs.
> 
> ...


forget the acquistions, im digging that closet. Is that a armoire or a built in closet?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you, crispy! I started a thread about closets some time back that tracks the initial idea and pictures of the process.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?178377-The-Closet-Thread/&page=2


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

A Trad acquisition:

Cordial Churchman cotton navy/white "Montauk" bow tie.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^That's nice looking, gamma. Believe it or not, I don't own any diamond point bows.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLMike said:


> ^That's nice looking, gamma. Believe it or not, I don't own any diamond point bows.


Thank you, sir. I'm looking forward to wearing it!


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Dmontez said:


> Thank you, crispy! I started a thread about closets some time back that tracks the initial idea and pictures of the process.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?178377-The-Closet-Thread/&page=2


Thanx, i looked at some of those designs at home depot you posted and just might get one.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

crispyfresh said:


> Thanx, i looked at some of those designs at home depot you posted and just might get one.


Make sure you take your measurements and play with this configuration tool.

https://www.marthastewartclosets.com/closetLayout.aspx


----------



## LeeLo (May 22, 2014)

Just received a pristine 3/2 flannel Southwick that needs zero alterations. Can't begin to tell you how pleased I am about this one. It's too bad it has to be hidden for 5 more months until the weather cools down for us Floridians.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Incotex flat front khaki's (made in Romania) and a RLBL shirt from Off Fifth. 2 x Gitman end on end dress shirts, MTM, from Cable Car here in SF.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Super excited about this- my Midnight Navy AE Cornwallis' came in.

No flash/kitchen lighting:


No flash/outdoors:


Stunningly beautiful shoes- the color is basically black indoors under normal lighting, but a true shade of navy outdoors. That said, you can tell when their next to a pair of black shoes that these are a different color, but no one would notice their not black without close inspection- point being, they can be worn very easily in more formal workplaces.

My only issue is that the shoe is tight across the top of the foot. I know when I tried the Cornwallis on, an 11D had too much heel slippage (I wear a 10.5D usually), so it might not have hurt for me to go up a width, but I think these will be better once broken in.

Verdict- AE needs to make this color a standard offering.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, they look outstanding and while I'm still a bit hesitant about the word "blue" and dress shoe being used together, the near blackness of them at least keeps it close to home. Also, I love the broguing on them at the toes - is there a name for that particular broguing / when there is nothing (no wingtips, strips anywhere) just dots on the leather?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> Also, I love the broguing on them at the toes - is there a name for that particular broguing / when there is nothing (no wingtips, strips anywhere) just dots on the leather?


It's called a floating medallion, I think.


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

These bad boys (AE Strand in Merlot) came in on Friday. $210 after applying the $50 off Amex deal


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> It's called a floating medallion, I think.


That makes sense. Thank you


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Red AE Maritimes. $57 off the Shoebank!










A green pair on the way as well . . . it's summertime!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> My only issue is that the shoe is tight across the top of the foot. I know when I tried the Cornwallis on, an 11D had too much heel slippage (I wear a 10.5D usually), so it might not have hurt for me to go up a width, but I think these will be better once broken in.


I'm interested to know how this works out. Whenever I've had shoes that started out tight across the top of my feet, it's never gotten better....had to get rid of the shoes eventually due to the pain.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

jzhang0368 said:


> These bad boys (AE Strand in Merlot) came in on Friday. $210 after applying the $50 off Amex deal


Great shoes. I have the exact same ones....bought new for $100 from the eBay seller dabondo1. He is known to accept offers as low as 50-60% of the asking price on his listings.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLMike said:


> I'm interested to know how this works out. Whenever I've had shoes that started out tight across the top of my feet, it's never gotten better....had to get rid of the shoes eventually due to the pain.


Actually they ended up great today- snug, but not at all painful. I'm not sure why it felt tighter when I first tried them, but I wore them all day without issue


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Actually they ended up great today- snug, but not at all painful. I'm not sure why it felt tighter when I first tried them, but I wore them all day without issue


Great to hear.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

jzhang0368 said:


> These bad boys (AE Strand in Merlot) came in on Friday. $210 after applying the $50 off Amex deal


What is this $50 off Amex deal of which you speak?


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

CardsHockey said:


> What is this $50 off Amex deal of which you speak?


With certain Amex cards you have access to participate in offers with certain vendors (the promotions have a certain time frame). I have the Blue Sky card (one of the no annual fee ones). The AE deal goes until 6/19 and basically if you charge $250 or more on the card after you've added the offer to your card you'll get an instant $50 credit toward your bill. Note that you have to add it to your card (I do it online or through the phone app) before you spend the money for it to work. Not sure if this deal is available on all Amex cards but definitely for the Blue Cash and Blue Sky (you may need to develop some spending history if the card is too new for the deals to shop up or try to call in and ask them to add it on manually). Here's a Reddit thread that has some more info on it.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/frugalmalefashion/comments/4hgihx


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

jzhang0368 said:


> With certain Amex cards you have access to participate in offers with certain vendors (the promotions have a certain time frame). I have the Blue Sky card (one of the no annual fee ones). The AE deal goes until 6/19 and basically if you charge $250 or more on the card after you've added the offer to your card you'll get an instant $50 credit toward your bill. Note that you have to add it to your card (I do it online or through the phone app) before you spend the money for it to work. Not sure if this deal is available on all Amex cards but definitely for the Blue Cash and Blue Sky (you may need to develop some spending history if the card is too new for the deals to shop up or try to call in and ask them to add it on manually). Here's a Reddit thread that has some more info on it.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/frugalmalefashion/comments/4hgihx


Thanks! Unfortunately, per the info in the Reddit link, I have the Costco AMEX card that is winding down. Are there commonly good deals like this to wear getting a new Amex card will be worthwhile for these offers?


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

CardsHockey said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, per the info in the Reddit link, I have the Costco AMEX card that is winding down. Are there commonly good deals like this to wear getting a new Amex card will be worthwhile for these offers?


It's hit or miss depending on what you buy and how much you buy. Most of my money goes to eating out and they don't have many that apply there (all of them are also one-time use). So far, including the AE deal I've only got $70 of credit on top of the roughly 1.3% cash back i get.

here are the deals I have saved right now that I probably won't end up using (except maybe the Jcrew if I find a nice jacket). The clothing deals are great because it's on top of any other promotion you apply as long as the final price (after tax) meets the criteria. I try to shop for clothes only out of necessity and it's rare the timing matches up for me. There's also some nice timing (always deal for 1800 flowers at mothers day) for holidays. I only have 13 saved, there are currently 74 deals available for my card. Hope this helps.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

If he has the model and size you need, you'll do no better than "dabondo1" on ebay for AEs. Just don't be afraid to low-ball on his "Make Offer" listings...I've never had an offer declined or countered.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

FLMike said:


> If he has the model and size you need, you'll do no better than "dabondo1" on ebay for AEs. Just don't be afraid to low-ball on his "Make Offer" listings...I've never had an offer declined or countered.


I have, but the first case was an extreme lowball offer and the second was almost as low on a fairly popular model.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks, jzchang0368! Still need to think about it but the info you gave is much appreciated!


----------



## Sam H (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got invited to my first black tie event ever. It was very short notice invitation. In addition to having a rush order shirt and tuxedo made (CEGO and Mr. Ned respectively), I scoured the internet for tuxedo shoes. For a long time I've wanted Tom Ford tuxedo loafers although they cost $1300 and also I have never even owned a tuxedo.

However, while looking for tuxedo shoes on eBay I found these. They are by Max Verre. Some digging later and I found Max Verre is the maker of Tom Ford shoes. Max Verre shoes are also quite pricey ($800-$1000). However, this eBay seller was selling a bunch of them for $300, new with box.

They just arrived today. They were in great condition, the box was the only thing in bad condition. I looked them over to try and figure out if I was missing anything but I can't find anything wrong with them. One had some yellow goo on the upper heel that I scraped off.

These have been my dream tuxedo shoes for a while and I figured when I was looking for short notice cheap tuxedo shoes on Monday night that I was going to have to settle and then I come across these.

Also I ordered a size up because they didn't have my size but it turns out that they fit perfectly and ordering my size would have probably been a mistake.

I'm not sure if they will get love here, because I know that they are a bit fashion forward for some people's tastes but I think they tastefully turn the opera pump into a loafer. I can't describe how sleek they are, the waist is absurdly thin (apparently a trademark of Tom Ford/Max Verre) and the grosgrain strap is perfect the way it looks like it encircles the shoe.

Anyway despite the fact that I spent $300 on a shoe I'm almost never going to wear, in the context of everything I gotta say this is probably one of my best purchases. I've wanted to put together a black tie rig to my exact specs for at least 5 years and now, even with a week and a half of notice, it's coming together better than I could have expected.

*Edit:*Just realized I posted this in the trad forum.. I'm definitely not going to get much love for these I don't think  But I'm still happy


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Great score! And lots of love from the trad forum.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

My wife gifted me this today. I've been looking for a quality hat for summer wear. This one fits the bill quite nicely.

It's a crushable Stetson in copper:


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

A new to me Seiko Kinetic SKA367.

Seiko stopped selling this one a while ago and I've been searching for one for about a year and was finally able to get one on the second hand market. There isn't much love for the Kinetic watches on the watch forums but thankfully this one just had a new capacitor installed right before I bought it. I've had it for about a week now and no complaints here. The color really pops.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not very trad, but I thought this was kind of cool. In between buying touristy t shirts during my vacation to Orange Beach AL last week, I found this RJC aloha shirt at Ron Jon- made in Hawaii:


i know it won't be to everyone's (or anyone's) taste, but I liked it and thought it was cool to find an actual Hawaiian-made aloha shirt


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I love it OF!

I have always liked Hawaiian shirts, the louder the better. For some reason, they never look right on me though (maybe if I were taller?) so I stick to the more subdued ones.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Every proper gentleman should have at least a couple of genuine Hawaiian shirts in his closet! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Traddy Daddy (Aug 16, 2015)

For those interested in Pendleton, Sierra Trading Post has some board shirts on sale for about $50. I just purchased this one for myself.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Story time...

I've been wanting some red white and blue shoes for a while (ever since running across pictures of AE's from several years ago), so when AE released the 1776 several weeks ago, I ordered a pair immediately. The pair I received had several issues, most notably jacked up eyelets and a separated liner on one shoe. I decided that the liner separation issue specifically was going to bother me too much, so I took the shoes into the AE store I frequent to place an order for an exchange. Coincidentally, they had apparently just put out on display a new pair of 1776's that they received this afternoon, in my size. The asst manager took one look at my shoes and told me they never should've shipped mine to me in the first place based on the eyelets alone, much less the lining issue. She offered to exchange them on the spot for the pair they put on display, which had absolutely zero issues. AE customer service wins again:



Very, very happy with these- and now I'll get to wear them with seersucker Friday for the last day of work befor July 4th :biggrin:


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Story time...
> 
> I've been wanting some red white and blue shoes for a while (ever since running across pictures of AE's from several years ago), so when AE released the 1776 several weeks ago, I ordered a pair immediately. The pair I received had several issues, most notably jacked up eyelets and a separated liner on one shoe. I decided that the liner separation issue specifically was going to bother me too much, so I took the shoes into the AE store I frequent to place an order for an exchange. Coincidentally, they had apparently just put out on display a new pair of 1776's that they received this afternoon, in my size. The asst manager took one look at my shoes and told me they never should've shipped mine to me in the first place based on the eyelets alone, much less the lining issue. She offered to exchange them on the spot for the pair they put on display, which had absolutely zero issues. AE customer service wins again:
> 
> ...


Very nice OF, enjoy them!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

cellochris said:


> Very nice OF, enjoy them!


Thanks! Since the red is more of an accent, I see these being basically interchangeable with my white Walkover bucks, so these will get worn far more often than just July 4th lol


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, great shoes, they scream you and, as you said, can do double duty away from the red-white-and-blue theme. 

Also, I've decided that there is a ripple in the universe where all goods shipped to your address are first stopped by gremlins who damage the goods in some way before sending them on to you. You have had an incredible run of bad luck with items shipped to you.

That said, nice to see AE's manager did the right thing. 

I have no doubt the shoes will be part of one heck of an OF whizbang July 4th outfit. Enjoy


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, great shoes, they scream you and, as you said, can do double duty away from the red-white-and-blue theme.
> 
> Also, I've decided that there is a ripple in the universe where all goods shipped to your address are first stopped by gremlins who damage the goods in some way before sending them on to you. You have had an incredible run of bad luck with items shipped to you.
> 
> ...


in fairness, most of what I buy is online- I only make comments about the ones that screw up for one reason or another. My worst luck is with AE seconds, especially from the CAC. This is the first time I've had a problem with firsts though.

as for July 4th, I more than likely won't post it here (think American flag Chubbies lol). This Friday though- AE 1776's, Hot Sox American flag socks, seersucker pants, VV American flag pattern bow tie, Belted Cow American flag surcingle, and a navy blazer. It's deliberately going to be over the top, but my coworkers love when I do this kind of stuff lol (I have a reputation to uphold- my nickname around the office is Felix (Odd Couple reference) as of a couple weeks ago).


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Not sure if these are trad, but here are my green AE Maritime boat shoes. I picked them up yesterday!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy Dance! Thanks to FLmike for reminding me of dabondo1 on fleebay! 





Scored these two shoes for a song. Now I know the boat shoes are discolored (I assume display pair). Any recommendations regarding bringing the colors to be more similar?


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

sskim3 said:


> Happy Dance! Thanks to FLmike for reminding me of dabondo1 on fleebay!
> 
> Scored these two shoes for a song. Now I know the boat shoes are discolored (I assume display pair). Any recommendations regarding bringing the colors to be more similar?


Very nice, the sea island in particular.

If you are interested, the Maritime boat shoes in red and green can be had in some sizes for $57 2nd quality, $67 1st quality.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

cellochris said:


> Very nice, the sea island in particular.
> 
> If you are interested, the Maritime boat shoes in red and green can be had in some sizes for $57 2nd quality, $67 1st quality.


Thanks for the heads up! I paid less than $30 for them so I am hoping that the color disparity won't be too bad. Those are good prices so will look into them if I need another pair.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

sskim3 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I paid less than $30 for them so I am hoping that the color disparity won't be too bad. Those are good prices so will look into them if I need another pair.


Less than $30 is fantastic! Good luck with evening out the colors - I'm sure folks here will have some suggestions. My initial thought is to start by leaving the darker out in sunlight.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Got this Navy Stafford hopsack a couple days ago. I've been wanting one for a while. Its a excellent blazer for the price. In fact, i like the cut of it better than some of the higher priced ones. J.C. Penny has them on sale for $99 right now.
https://www.jcpenney.com/stafford-hopsack-blazer/prod.jump?ppId=pp5002440092


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

That is one sweet tie - Gamma. And your vacation outfits from the WAYW thread are fantastic.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Many thanks, FF.


----------

